# Finnish Spitz Time



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

It's been a while! Figured it was time for a quick update 

Pen had his 50th Therapy visit









Bubbles turned 5









So did Kimma, at Invitationals 









Jari worked on NOT eating garland









They posed for a Christmas picture


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Good job not eating garland, Jari!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for the update, I always love seeing your crew. They're such a gorgeous breed!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> Good job not eating garland, Jari!


For serious. He's such a weird dog. He just wanted to play with it.



SydTheSpaniel said:


> Thank you for the update, I always love seeing your crew. They're such a gorgeous breed!


 I love my little red dogs!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

It's a gorgeous breed and your dogs are so amazing  congrats


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

They have the absolute best facial expressions! love them.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Good looking pups! They have such intense gazes.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are such awesome dogs!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

kcomstoc said:


> It's a gorgeous breed and your dogs are so amazing  congrats


Thank you so much! I'm (obviously) quite fond of them 



K9Chaos said:


> They have the absolute best facial expressions! love them.


They are really expressive!!!



cookieface said:


> Good looking pups! They have such intense gazes.


Generally they are looking at me for food LOL. But when they are focused, they do look pretty intense!



jade5280 said:


> They are such awesome dogs!


Thank you


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful dogs and such an interesting breed!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay! So glad to see them again. I love all of your dogs, there just so amazing.

Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Your dogs are so cute!! 

PS my 5 year old cousin and I just had an argument that these are dogs and not foxes,lol..... Please tell me my cousin isn't the only one who says that,lol.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

You have such a beautiful crew. Thanks for posting more pics.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

momtolabs said:


> Your dogs are so cute!!
> 
> PS my 5 year old cousin and I just had an argument that these are dogs and not foxes,lol..... Please tell me my cousin isn't the only one who says that,lol.


 I was just talking to my boyfriend on how they look like foxes though just for the record THEY AREN'T


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Beautiful dogs and such an interesting breed!


Thank you!



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Yay! So glad to see them again. I love all of your dogs, there just so amazing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you, too!


 They are the best dogs (IMO  )



momtolabs said:


> Your dogs are so cute!!
> 
> PS my 5 year old cousin and I just had an argument that these are dogs and not foxes,lol..... Please tell me my cousin isn't the only one who says that,lol.


Hahahaha no, lots of people think they are mixed with fox. Actually the breed standard states that, "The Finnish Spitz presents a fox-like picture," that the head should be, "Clean-cut and fox-like," and their expression should be, "Fox-like and lively." So they are supposed to be that way 



Rowdy said:


> You have such a beautiful crew. Thanks for posting more pics.


Thank you for saying so! Jari especially is super photogenic 



kcomstoc said:


> I was just talking to my boyfriend on how they look like foxes though just for the record THEY AREN'T


Bwahahahaha the little fox-dogs that aren't


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Bwahahahaha the little fox-dogs that aren't


 LOL  yea, Josh was like I want one >.> he's as bad as I am


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

kcomstoc said:


> LOL  yea, Josh was like I want one >.> he's as bad as I am


Hahaha if you don't mind noise and not doing much off leash stuff, you should go for it. I love them <3

Took more pictures!

In their Christmas finery









He's awesome









Who knew the "bang!" trick could look so cute?









Mother and son <3
(Bubbles blew coat like crazy which is why she looks totally naked and neglected in these pics LOL)


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm super impressed that you can get them to sit together. We were trying to get Katie, Tyson, and our niece to sit nicely for a picture - didn't work at all. They're just lovely!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Those are AWESOME  I can't get anything like that and I won't try it with the bunnies and Jake  and now with the snake it's almost impossible to get a "family" picture


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

cookieface said:


> I'm super impressed that you can get them to sit together. We were trying to get Katie, Tyson, and our niece to sit nicely for a picture - didn't work at all. They're just lovely!


Oh Bubbles hates posing for pictures. Always has. The other two have just been conditioned from a young age LOL. 



kcomstoc said:


> Those are AWESOME  I can't get anything like that and I won't try it with the bunnies and Jake  and now with the snake it's almost impossible to get a "family" picture


Well when I had the ferret it would have been pretty much impossible to get them to all sit together LOL. And then of course I can't sit with them because they are so used to looking at me  Maybe one day we will get a whole family (as in with me and DH) picture, but it's not very likely hahaha.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I don't need a finnie.....I take long hikes....I don't need one...... But they have Long line for a reason.....


The convos I have with myself,haha. They are seriously the cutest ever


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

momtolabs said:


> I don't need a finnie.....I take long hikes....I don't need one...... But they have Long line for a reason.....
> 
> 
> The convos I have with myself,haha. They are seriously the cutest ever


Oh we take long hikes all the time! Just on leash/long leash


----------

